

A distributed, versioned, multi-dimensional array database [Clojure] - jarpineh
https://github.com/TheClimateCorporation/mandoline

======
jarpineh
Previously known as Doc Brown. Here's presentation from this years Clojure
West:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps_HwCvAcfk&index=23&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps_HwCvAcfk&index=23&list=PLZdCLR02grLp__wRg5OTavVj4wefg69hM)

Recently open sourced.

